# Best Keychain Flashlight under $35



## 901-Memphis (Dec 6, 2009)

I am looking for a good bright led keychain flashlight at a reasonable price. Any links to good prices and quality units? Durability is always a concern when being in my pocket on my keys, but brightness is always a concern. Battery life plays the least important part in this decision.

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## LightCannon (Dec 6, 2009)

Many people like the Photon Freedom for its low pricepoint, as well as its many features.

However, if you want more power, there's the iTP A3 EOS or Maratac AAA. Theyre essentially the same light, except for that the iTP has a more robust keychain attachment point IMHO. Either will run you between 20-25 bucks.

The iTP also comes in Stainless Steel for about 30 bucks.


----------



## 901-Memphis (Dec 6, 2009)

The iTP A3 EOS looks pretty good, any better ones in that range at all? Even a tad more expensive?


----------



## 901-Memphis (Dec 6, 2009)

What about the 
*LRI Photon Proton PRO *


----------



## compasillo (Dec 6, 2009)

901-Memphis said:


> The iTP A3 EOS looks pretty good, any better ones in that range at all? Even a tad more expensive?



Get an Illuminati Q5 XP-E from Battery Junction (around $40 with discount coupon). It's a pretty babe and probably the best AAA keychain light up today.


----------



## 901-Memphis (Dec 6, 2009)

compasillo said:


> Get an Illuminati Q5 XP-E from Battery Junction (around $40 with discount coupon). It's a pretty babe and probably the best AAA keychain light up today.




Whats this discount coupon your talking about? I really like that flashlight. Whats the runtime on max and low output i don't see it on the list?


----------



## yuk (Dec 6, 2009)

For just $34 (using the CPF discount) you can get a 4Sevens Preon 1 with XP-G R5 in one of 4 different colors.


----------



## 901-Memphis (Dec 6, 2009)

Is it a discount coupon code i type in at checkout? What is it or a link would help, really still finding everything on the forums but am trying!


----------



## LightCannon (Dec 6, 2009)

Here is the full list of discounts you get by signing up with CPF:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=181841


----------



## Marduke (Dec 6, 2009)

901-Memphis said:


> Is it a discount coupon code i type in at checkout? What is it or a link would help, really still finding everything on the forums but am trying!



http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=181841


----------



## 901-Memphis (Dec 6, 2009)

Okay so the only discount at batteryjunction is the 5% off i see right?


----------



## sol-leks (Dec 6, 2009)

Yes, it is just a 5% discount.

I have a R5 illuminati and it is great, so if you dont mind going above your budget get the q5 version if there are still any left. However, remember with shipping you will still be going at least 10 bucks over your budget. However, that might very well be worth it.

If not, I think the ITP A3 E0S is the clear choice for you. I don't own one but everyone who does loves it.


----------



## hivoltage (Dec 6, 2009)

Photon Rex!!!


----------



## 901-Memphis (Dec 6, 2009)

Well i really like the LRI Photon Proton PRO i found myself, but no one has commented on its quality or recommend it. 

http://www.batteryjunction.com/proton.html

Also the IlluminaTi CA1 has caught my eye at about $40 from batteryjunction

Is it really worth it to get the XP-E 5Q led on the CA1? It will stretch my budget a bit more


----------



## balou (Dec 6, 2009)

901-Memphis said:


> Well i really like the LRI Photon Proton PRO i found myself, but no one has commented on its quality or recommend it.



Well, it's an AA light, and not the smallest of its class.
9.8cm long, 2.1cm diam. Most people don't see that as keychain size anymore - but if you do, then you have quite the choice of lights for your keychain
Quark Mini AA or CR123 are a lot smaller, as is the Nitecore EZ AA/CR123.

Btw, Quark Mini AA is $35.88 with CPF8 discount code

Edit: the Proton Pro seems like quite a nice light - it has a unique placement of the switch for an 1xAA light, and I think it's also the only light in it's size and price class with two different LED colors. But it's not as efficient/bright as current 1xAA offerings (as a matter of fact, it wasn't the brightest a year ago when I joined this forum and bought my first high performance flashlight)


----------



## 901-Memphis (Dec 6, 2009)

So i am looking for the AAA battery size probably.... That means the CA1 is leading my choice right now.

http://www.batteryjunction.com/q5-ti-illuminati-ca1-q5.html

Any better than that one now lol?


----------



## pepekraft (Dec 6, 2009)

I had an LRI Proton Pro (and lost it! gah) which I really liked. I thought it was pretty small for a AA but I'm still dabbling in the low end lights so maybe they do come smaller. it fit on my keychain just fine.

My main complaint about the Proton was that it would not start low on the white LED, only on red. My usual usage was click for white high, then ramp down to the medium-ish level that I wanted it at.

White: starts High, ramp to Low, then strobe, sos, etc.
Red: starts Low, ramp to High, then strobes

I'd have prefered the Pro without the red LED at all, and full control of the white, but I've never heard anyone else complain about that. Don't get me wrong, it was a great light and I miss it.


----------



## Marduke (Dec 6, 2009)

The Photon Proton Pro is a fantastic light, but it's a bit big for a "keychain" light IMO.

However, the Photon Freedom Micro has the same UI, and is by far my favorite keychain light.

I would also consider the Quark Mini AA (more info and pics), or the Preon I (more info and pics), or perhaps the LD01.


----------



## compasillo (Dec 6, 2009)

901-Memphis said:


> So i am looking for the AAA battery size probably.... That means the CA1 is leading my choice right now.
> 
> http://www.batteryjunction.com/q5-ti-illuminati-ca1-q5.html
> 
> Any better than that one now lol?



You may consider also a Maratac AAA (my favourite budget keychain flashlight)

have a look here

http://www.countycomm.com/aaa.html

There are four options to choose... (I got them all !)

Advantages over the Illuminati

- Threads are smoother, comfy 1-hand operation
- Hand grip
- Price
- Hard anodized


----------



## 901-Memphis (Dec 6, 2009)

Well i don't mind the AAA size option, so ones like the Illuminati are ones i like. Just can't seem to make my mind up on which one. The really small keychain ones are not the ones i am looking for, at least not at the moment.


----------



## compasillo (Dec 6, 2009)

901-Memphis said:


> Well *i don't mind the AAA size option*, so ones like the Illuminati are ones i like. Just can't seem to make my mind up on which one. *The really small keychain ones are not the ones i am looking for*, at least not at the moment.



So go for an Illuminati and/or a Maractac


----------



## how2 (Dec 6, 2009)

This is really cheap Small sun ZY-C42. $14

Identical to the Ultrafire A6 SS but does not take 10440

72g with battery. 8.8cm long 
Threads needed cleaning.
Very Bright. 100lumens according Quality goods china 
Spill 1.7m diameter from 1m distance from wall.
Lasts more than 30mins


----------



## 901-Memphis (Dec 6, 2009)

I can't find the Maratac AAA anywhere, so i don't know which to choose from between this or the Illuminati CA1.

If the Maratac is much cheaper i might go for that.


----------



## Marduke (Dec 6, 2009)

901-Memphis said:


> I can't find the Maratac AAA anywhere



Um, how hard did you look?

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source=hp&q=maratac+aaa&aq=f&aqi=g9g-m1&oq=&fp=49bb1336baeea163


----------



## sabre7 (Dec 6, 2009)

901-Memphis said:


> If the Maratac is much cheaper i might go for that.



The iTP EOS is basically the same but even cheaper than the Maratac if you consider shipping costs.


----------



## compasillo (Dec 7, 2009)

901-Memphis said:


> I can't find the Maratac AAA anywhere, so i don't know which to choose from between this or the Illuminati CA1.
> 
> If the Maratac is much cheaper i might go for that.



If you're not in the US County Comm (the Maratac seller) will not ship international orders. The ITP's are basically the same flashlights and you can get them from GoingGear or ShiningBeam...


----------



## lightcacher (Dec 7, 2009)

You can get the Maratac AAA in stainless steel here: http://www.endtimesreport.com/survival_shop.html

And he does ship overseas.


----------



## compasillo (Dec 7, 2009)

Very useful link ... Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Skyeye (Dec 7, 2009)

IMHO, the best all around keychain light is the tiny but powerful Streamlight Nano. I carry one around my neck on a chain 24/7 and also have one on my keychain that's been there for a few years. Both work super and the batteries last longer than you would think with normal use. For $7 and change you can't lose.

I have used these two little lights more than any flashlight I own and I have many.


----------



## lrp (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm with HiVoltage!!


----------



## sol-leks (Dec 7, 2009)

Skyeye said:


> IMHO, the best all around keychain light is the tiny but powerful Streamlight Nano. I carry one around my neck on a chain 24/7 and also have one on my keychain that's been there for a few years. Both work super and the batteries last longer than you would think with normal use. For $7 and change you can't lose.
> 
> I have used these two little lights more than any flashlight I own and I have many.



It is a nice light, but lr41 batteries are a bit of a pain. If you don't buy them online your are gonna pay out the rear for them, that is if you can even find them.


----------



## 901-Memphis (Dec 7, 2009)

If i truely go with a keychain light does anyone have an opinoin on the ThruNite TiKey ?

http://www.batteryjunction.com/thrunite-tikey.html

I have bought LR44 batteries on ebay for like 7$ for 50 of them in the past for my laser pointers but i think they were very generic crap and i would wonder how i could get my hands on quality ones to replace them with. It says up to 3 hours of runtime, which isn't even max output the whole time.

So if i could find good LR44s i might get this one. 


I found LR44s @ batteryjunction, but i am not sure if it is the best deal around. I would def order the 10+ quantity to get the better price. 

http://www.batteryjunction.com/malralce2pa.html


----------



## LightCannon (Dec 7, 2009)

901-Memphis said:


> If i truely go with a keychain light does anyone have an opinoin on the ThruNite TiKey ?
> 
> http://www.batteryjunction.com/thrunite-tikey.html
> 
> ...





I've seen both the pre-production and production models. It's a robust little light, although output-wise its essentially a glorified Photon.

Plus it uses multiple LR44 cells. Not very fun to replace. As you can probably tell, I'm a huge advocate of single-cell lights.


----------



## 901-Memphis (Dec 7, 2009)

I like the idea of a single AAA because i can use my current rechargeable or buy better ones if i have to. Plus if it came to it, alkalines are cheaper in the long run than button cells. 

I do like the size of the TiKey, but finding the proper bulk price on LR44s might be an issue.


----------



## LightCannon (Dec 7, 2009)

The TiKey IS a bit shorter than the AAA lights, but it's quite fat around the waist...

IMHO, you should probably just go for the AAA lights.


----------



## compasillo (Dec 7, 2009)

901-Memphis said:


> I am looking for a *good bright* led keychain flashlight at a reasonable price. Any links to good prices and quality units? Durability is always a concern when being in my pocket on my keys, *but brightness is always a concern*. Battery life plays the least important part in this decision.
> 
> Thanks in advance guys!





901-Memphis said:


> If i truely go with a keychain light does anyone have an opinoin on the ThruNite TiKey ?
> 
> http://www.batteryjunction.com/thrunite-tikey.html
> 
> So *if i could find good LR44s i might get this one*.



Do you really know what you want/need?
The Thrunite is 10 lumens max. Is that what you call "bright"? 
The best keychain flashlights have been pointed out here (Maratac AAA, ITP, Illuminati, Preon...) based in your OP statement. I don't know what advise you're asking for... Go ahead and buy what you want.


----------



## 901-Memphis (Dec 7, 2009)

Well going for the 1x AAA the ITP A3 EOS might win based on price alone.


----------



## Marduke (Dec 7, 2009)

901-Memphis said:


> Well going for the 1x AAA the ITP A3 EOS might win based on price alone.



Choosing a light on price alone is almost never going to get you what you want/need.


----------



## LightCannon (Dec 7, 2009)

Marduke said:


> Choosing a light on price alone is almost never going to get you what you want/need.


But, on the other hand, if one of the "good" options happens to be one of the cheaper ones, and fits his wants and needs, what's the problem?

I agree that price shouldn't be the only consideration in choosing a light, Marduke, but it does play a large role in the decision-making process.


----------



## MKLight (Dec 7, 2009)

901-Memphis said:


> I am looking for a good bright led keychain flashlight at a reasonable price. Any links to good prices and quality units? Durability is always a concern when being in my pocket on my keys, but brightness is always a concern. Battery life plays the least important part in this decision.
> 
> Thanks in advance guys!





LightCannon said:


> The TiKey IS a bit shorter than the AAA lights, but it's quite fat around the waist...
> 
> IMHO, you should probably just go for the AAA lights.





compasillo said:


> Do you really know what you want/need?
> The Thrunite is 10 lumens max. Is that what you call "bright"?
> The best keychain flashlights have been pointed out here (Maratac AAA, ITP, Illuminati, Preon...) based in your OP statement. I don't know what advise you're asking for... Go ahead and buy what you want.




Go for a Photon Freedom or AAA light - one of the above mentioned or a Peak Eiger, Fenix LD01, LiteFlux L2XT, or others. For you, I'd recommend a light in Stainless Steel (SS) or Aluminum (Al). The titanium is nice, but it may not be what you want as a starter light. The SS or Al will have smooth threads from the get go...or with very little maintenance. The Photons are good to go from the get go with no maintenance. I'm not sure what your exact requirements are, but for general/EDC use, the Photon will take care of you. The AAA models will take care of you, as well...including offering a higher high, but not necessarily a lower low. Any of the lights listed in my post or other member's posts are all very good lights. Mainly, it comes down to what styling you prefer, as well as if you want modes...and how many modes you want.

Good luck and let us know your decision.

Take care,
MK


----------



## qwertyydude (Dec 7, 2009)

I love my Tank007 AAA light, but only after I fixed the switch problem. It is true that if you don't like to tinker don't go DX with one possible exception is Romisen lights.


----------



## 901-Memphis (Dec 7, 2009)

Marduke said:


> Choosing a light on price alone is almost never going to get you what you want/need.




Well i am aware of this but someone already recommened me the ITP A3 EOS, which is why i like it at that price. My requirements are small enough to fit in my pocket for everyday use while at work. So AAA is the right size for me or smaller. I don't know if there are any AA models that are good but if they were small enough i might even go for one of those. But my 2 biggest hurdles are size and price. I really was hoping to keep it at $35 , maybe even that price shipped if possible. 

Still not set on anything yet :\


This is one i have now.

http://www.rayovac.com/flashlight/sphw3aaa-bx.shtml

And its a little too big to carry around all day at work. Its okay bright, but obviously i wish i had more


----------



## 901-Memphis (Dec 7, 2009)

Okay i think i made my decision. I like the smaller size of the CR123A flashlights so i want this one.

The ITP A1 using 1x CR123A battery *-EDIT : I bought this one with 2 of the Rayovac Lithium cells to start me off* - Still need a set of rechargeable batteries and charger !

http://www.batteryjunction.com/itp-a1-flashlight.html

Now my next question is. What is the best rechargeable batteries i can get for this? I can probably only afford a 2 pack and i am not sure what chargers are the best. Are slow trickle chargers better for life?

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## 901-Memphis (Dec 7, 2009)

Not to be impatient or anything but i made a new thread for my battery decision since i figure the proper people will be able to see it better if they lurk on this side of the forum more often. I already made my purchase so i need a new thread for a new purchase!

Anyone who has input is greatly appreciated! I am still learning about CR123s and would like any advice.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3190824#post3190824


----------



## Dave_5280 (Dec 7, 2009)

Here's a new Energizer LED light I really like because it has a clicky switch, bright, lots of flood, metal case, 3 modes, and on $8 at Best Buy. It has some nice weight to it. http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Energiz...ci_sku=9223663&ref=06&loc=01&id=1218103743519


----------



## 901-Memphis (Dec 7, 2009)

Dave_5280 said:


> Here's a new Energizer LED light I really like because it has a clicky switch, bright, lots of flood, metal case, 3 modes, and on $8 at Best Buy. It has some nice weight to it. http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Energiz...ci_sku=9223663&ref=06&loc=01&id=1218103743519




I might have to get one of those in addition to what i already bought 

But the Photon Freedom was what i was leaning on if i needed a real small one


----------



## Geode (Dec 8, 2009)

compasillo said:


> Get an Illuminati Q5 XP-E from Battery Junction (around $40 with discount coupon). It's a pretty babe and probably the best AAA keychain light up today.



Hi all - just ordered one of these and can't see how you can go wrong, based on the description.


----------



## LightCannon (Dec 8, 2009)

901-Memphis said:


> Not to be impatient or anything but i made a new thread for my battery decision since i figure the proper people will be able to see it better if they lurk on this side of the forum more often. I already made my purchase so i need a new thread for a new purchase!
> 
> Anyone who has input is greatly appreciated! I am still learning about CR123s and would like any advice.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3190824#post3190824



The best CR123A batteries come from AW. They come in two flavors: Red Labels (IMR batteries, whose different chemistry gives it reduced capacity, but gobs of power out the front.) and the Black Labels (Your average-joe lithium-ion batteries.)

These are expensive, however. In fact, I think getting enough to feed your light (which, in my book, constitutes of at least two refills ready to go, in addition to whatever's in the light) will cost more than the light itself.

If you need a cheaper alternative, you can get the Ultrafire protected RCR123A batteries off of DX. As for a charger:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1251

I personally own one, and it's been holding up pretty well (no fires yet!)

Don' charge primary cells. Please!!!!!!!

Although, in my opinion, having to get a whole new set of stuff just for one light is kinda overkill. Even the A2, would have been a better choice.


----------



## balou (Dec 8, 2009)

You might also want to grab those:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1253
$4.47 for 10 pieces, shipped.
Incredibly lightweight, incredibly small, incredibly bright

I ordered 40 pieces so far, 10 more are on the way...
Most of my friends have it on their keychain now


----------



## 901-Memphis (Dec 8, 2009)

LightCannon said:


> The best CR123A batteries come from AW. They come in two flavors: Red Labels (IMR batteries, whose different chemistry gives it reduced capacity, but gobs of power out the front.) and the Black Labels (Your average-joe lithium-ion batteries.)
> 
> These are expensive, however. In fact, I think getting enough to feed your light (which, in my book, constitutes of at least two refills ready to go, in addition to whatever's in the light) will cost more than the light itself.
> 
> ...




Thats one of the chargers i found i liked but a much better price here.

Also if i get a good charger and some batteries i can buy another CR123A flashlight down the road.


----------



## idiotekniQues (Dec 9, 2009)

that Illuminati Q5-XP-E looks exactly like what I've been looking for, if it is regualated.

is the battery life regulated?


----------



## idiotekniQues (Dec 16, 2009)

ordered a maratac aaa!

if they only had these lights with a clicky, even if that made them a tad bigger - that would be perfect.


----------



## Mike V (Dec 16, 2009)

Photon ReX.


----------



## Christoph (Dec 16, 2009)

901-Memphis said:


> ...Also if i get a good charger and some batteries i can buy another CR123A flashlight down the road.


And so it begins I think cost concerns are going out the window now. you need to get a new light because you have extra batteries and then you will need more batteries because you have a new light ect...
lovecpf
C


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 16, 2009)

Dave_5280 said:


> Here's a new Energizer LED light I really like because it has a clicky switch, bright, lots of flood, metal case, 3 modes, and on $8 at Best Buy. It has some nice weight to it. http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Energiz...ci_sku=9223663&ref=06&loc=01&id=1218103743519




I have the UK version,completely different shape and press only to light but will tell you it is by far brighter than any other key chain light I have and very well made,if only it had the modes your version had would make it an edc rather just part of my collection.They retail in the UK for the £6 mark give or take a few bob either way but we have a local discounter who is banging them out at £3.99 each at the moment,have bought a few for extra little xmas stocking fillers.


----------



## Pointoflight (Jul 6, 2012)

Greetings to all. I'm new to the flashlight addiction. Always had this unexplainable interest about flashlights and knives....Always loved getting flashlights that I didn't need. What I didn't know is what a good flashlight was vs. a great flashlight until recently. My wife doesn't understand my obsession and really how can you explain it and have it make sense? It really doesn't. 

So far my little collection of mentionable lights: 

*Fenix TK 15 *- The only light I have over $35.00. It's a great light. 335 lumens max. However, it does have that "donut" hole in the center of the beam that people speak of. 
*Fenix E11* - Awesome little light. Little too big for a keychain unless you are one of those folks that likes larger items on their keychains (I know a few). It puts out really great light for it's size. It's rated at 105 lumens max. Light enough to put on a lanyard and hang around your neck or easily carried in a pocket. It's about the size of a roll of Mentos. Has a low/hi setting. 
*Fenix E21* - 154 lumens max. Sells currently for $34.95. This light is incredible. Puts out an incredible amount of light on the high mode. No donut hole and so far this is my favorite light. 
*Fenix E05* - This I would say is the best keychain light for the money. This is the first light I bought to replace a little flat squeeze type light I had on my keychain that kept getting turned on in my pocket. My fascination with higher quality lights started with the E05. Since I was so impressed with Fenix, I bought more Fenix lights and have not been dissapointed. The one I have is rated at 27 lumens max. I have seen a new one that is rated at 30 lumens max. I paid $19.00 for mine on Ebay. The E01 sells for like $12.00 and is rated at 10 lumens so for a few extra dollars you can almost triple the lumen output. It's a great little light. Small (2.5 inches), light, and puts out a nice diffused light. More than enough light when you find yourself in an unexpected dark situation that requires some light. There are smaller keychain lights you can get like the popular Streamlight Nano (10 Lumens) and you can get for as little as $6.00 but those shorter keychain lights use button batteries which are always not easy to find and in my experience go bad if left in the device too long. I can see the nano making a great back up light like on a jacket or backpack zipper pull. 

*Illuminati - CA1-AL* - Recently bought this light to replace my E05 as I read how great this light was and that it was rated at 115 Lumens! I thought, wow, a light a millimeter or two longer (2.66 inches) than the E05 that puts out 115 lumens, this is incredible! This light, while nice, was kind of a disappointment. I tested it new, out of the box, with the included lithium battery and there is no way that this light puts out 115 lumens. It is not even close to being as bright as the Fenix E11 which is rated at 105 lumens. There are some advantages that this light has over the E05 in that it has 3 modes (low 3 lumens, med 30 lumens, and high supposedly 115 lumens). While the medium mode does appear to be around 30 lumens (compared it side by side to my E05 which is rated at 27 lumens), there is no way the high was 115 lumens when compared side by side with the E11. It is noticeably brighter than the E05 on the high setting, but I am sure that it is not putting out 115 lumens when compared to the 105 rated E11. Though I don't have a light meter, my best guess is that it puts out 70-80 lumens max. I wish I had not bought it and instead used that money towards another Fenix light. I am very impressed with Fenix as far as what you get for the money. My next light and probably my last for a while is going to be the Fenix TK35 which is rated at 820 lumens and can be had for $85.00 on Ebay shipping included. 

In conclusion, I think the best under $35.00 light is the Fenix E21. For portability, it's the E11, and for Keychain carry, the Fenix E05 is the best for the money.


----------



## bushmattster (Jul 6, 2012)

I like the Photon microlights. I keep them everywhere. Lots of beam color choices. Nice little lights for $10


----------



## jmpaul320 (Jul 6, 2012)

I have the itpa3 upgraded version. 20 bucks from Amazon and 3 mode 96 lumen. Can't go wrong great light


----------



## skyfire (Jul 6, 2012)

:welcome:


----------



## Pointoflight (Jul 22, 2012)

Slowly learning. After reconsideration I have to agree that in the 20.00 range the itp a3 is the best value. 3 modes instead of fenix e05s 1 mode for same price. I have heard it will take a 10440 safely.


----------



## eh4 (Jul 22, 2012)

Photon Freedom, best keychain light if weight and volume are significant concerns.


----------



## skyfire (Jul 22, 2012)

i put a itp a3 on my sisters keys. it quit after about a year.
had a photon freedom on my keys for about a week, and it started acting strange. flaky switch.
fenix E01 and E05 are still working.

i like the E01 most, good runtimes, and proven durability. ugly beam and tint though hehe


----------



## fla5hgordon (Jul 24, 2012)

Skyeye said:


> IMHO, the best all around keychain light is the tiny but powerful Streamlight Nano. I carry one around my neck on a chain 24/7 and also have one on my keychain that's been there for a few years. Both work super and the batteries last longer than you would think with normal use. For $7 and change you can't lose.
> 
> I have used these two little lights more than any flashlight I own and I have many.




100% agree!! A fantastic piece of kit!


----------



## eh123456 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have both the Fenix E05 and the itp A3. Personally, I like the A3 more as it gives more lumens when needed. Yes, it can take 10440 and it is BRIGHT but it gets hot very fast.


----------



## AaronG (Oct 12, 2012)

+1 for the E05. I carry one on my keys and I've gifted three more. I have brighter more expensive lights but the E05 is the most used  Nice directional flood and it comes on in at a reasonable level. Plus it works well on alkalines when gifted.


----------



## moldyoldy (Oct 12, 2012)

hmmm, some notes from my experience in hundreds of button cell lights and a few dozen AAA/AA lights. Most of the recipients are not flashaholics and have no interest. They use their lights, not play with them.... 

The lowest-cost button cell lights available from just about everyone for <$1: I purchased only those that click on and then click off. No press & hold with a switch to keep it on - unacceptable and later the switch is unreliable. I have had a lot of problems with old cells, sometimes dead upon receipt, mostly about 1/2 dead. yuck. I purchased 100s of these. I no longer purchase these. 

The Photon Freedom compared with the Photon X-Light: The Photon Freedom is much more difficult to depress the switch with a very weak tactile feel. The X-Light is relatively easy to find the switch and to depress it with a very perceptible tactile feel to the click. In cold weather that makes a major difference. I have not had problems with either light in my pockets,. I like the covert nose for the Freedom and the many colors! For 2x2016 cell replacement, the X-Light is super easy to open and close. The Photon Freedom is difficult to open and questionable to close. I ruined at least one cover by mashing it when it did not fit. I purchased a couple hundred of the X-Lights with no complaints from nurses, RAs, and one doctor, etc. They like the ramping (which is common to the Freedom as well) and easy click for on or off. I purchase 2016 cells a hundred at a time to drop the cell price and provide at least 4x 2016 cells with the light.

The eGear Pico using 4x LR41 cells is bright, ~10 lumens, but the cells are kinda low capacity. Easy to use though with a twist on and twist off. I purchase the LR41 cells on the internet for < $0.30 each so the price of use is not high. The key advantage is size. My older granddaughter runs around a lot with hers.... 

The Streamlight Nano also uses 4x LR41 cells, also ~10 lumens. However the twisty head portion is far too long to easily twist. nope. The Pico light is more usable.

I have not been tempted by the Fenix E01 because of only 10 lumens in an AAA format and the beam color.

The Fenix E05 is OK, but suffers from a bit of production variability in beam color and brightness.

The Fenix LD01 is good. and accepts the 10440 as well. just do not leave it on high too long!

The Fenix LD15 is great for a single AA light. Only 2 levels and the intial turn-on is on high! I found out later that the initial turn-on of high is important to most recipients.

In any case, if an AAA or AA light does not tailstand, I will not purchase it.


----------



## TOJ (Oct 12, 2012)

Mini-ML (Mini123)


----------



## raiderkilo (Oct 13, 2012)

Photon,fast any

Sent from my SK17i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moldyoldy (Oct 13, 2012)

raiderkilo said:


> Photon,fast any
> 
> Sent from my SK17i using Tapatalk 2



heheh, Your Sony Ericsson Handy (cell phone) let you down and did not translate your thinking. "fast" means "almost" in German. hence, translating your phrase above = "Photon, almost any".

Grüße!


----------

